

Revolutionary Scuba Mask Creates Breathable Oxygen Underwater On Its Own - Morgawr
http://www.minds.com/blog/view/269672871016534016/revolutionary-scuba-mask-creates-breathable-oxygen-underwater-on-its-own

======
steve_barham
There is a detailed analysis of the feasibility of such systems in general on
the following web page:

[http://www.nigelhewitt.co.uk/diving/rant/#gills](http://www.nigelhewitt.co.uk/diving/rant/#gills)

Quote (following an explanation of the quantity of oxygen in solution in sea
water at depth, vs. quantities required to breath, yielding a requirement of
2000L/minute of water to be processed):

"This raises three problems in my mind.

"Firstly is size. If the magic box is a reasonable size, say a volume of
working water is the size of my scuba tank it will have 12L of water to work
on at any one moment. So 2000L/minute means that the water must be in,
processed and out in 12*60/2000 seconds. That's just over one third of a
second to complete the whole process.

"Secondly there is the fact that 2000L/minute worries me when I consider that
my old 20HP outboard had an 20cm diameter prop on it. To move 2000L/minute it
would have to knock the water through at 2000/31.4=63m/s, otherwise 142mph in
old numbers. So my second problem is that this is a huge amount of thrust for
a diver who does not wish to zoom about like a torpedo and the third problem
is that that sort of power isn't going to come from ordinary batteries."

Personally, I read the article as a typical design student 'concept' piece;
certainly, if I were a battery manufacturer that had a product 30x more energy
dense than the competition, which charged 1000x faster, I would not be looking
at the scuba market to make my billions.

~~~
bradleyland
> So my second problem is that this is a huge amount of thrust for a diver who
> does not wish to zoom about like a torpedo...

Wait, who said I don't want to zoom about like a torpedo?

I'm kidding, of course. Great link!

------
sbisker
Yet another Yanko Design "concept" mistaken for a real project in the media. I
wouldn't mind it once in a while, except that this studio seems to make a
habit out of being subtly misleading in order to garner free press, and it has
been going on for years.

I hate to be so negative, but this actually works...if you ever see a project
that makes you say "Gee, it looks like an industrial designer's concept might
have gotten mistaken for a real product here", you should then ask yourself,
"Is Yanko Design somehow associated with this piece?" 9 out of 10 times the
answer will be yes.

------
haihaibye
Looks to be a art/design project?

[http://www.behance.net/gallery/TRTON/13434535](http://www.behance.net/gallery/TRTON/13434535)

"The micro battery is a next-generation technology with a size 30 times
smaller than current battery that can quickly charge 1,000 times faster." \-
seems BS

------
ckenst
Anyone else remember this device from Star Wars - The Phantom Menace when Obi
Wan Kenobi and Qui Gon Jinn swim down to Jar Jar's people? lol.

If this were real and it isn't - it sounds like a rebreather
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebreather](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebreather))
only several orders of magnitude smaller and without the extra tank full of
pure O2.

Fun to think about though.

------
elnate
Is it a real thing or just an idea? What's all this about a microcompressor
and microbattery? Even the source links are very short on details of something
so 'revoultionary'.

~~~
scribu
It's just a concept, made by a designer called Jeabyun Yeon.

It's easy to dream up wonderful applications of various (non-existing?)
technologies. The hard part is actually making them work in the real world.

------
wanda
Revolutionary Scuba Mask Creates Breathable Oxygen Underwater On Its own

( [http://ow.ly/syOmy](http://ow.ly/syOmy) )

------
teddyh
Wasn’t this an episode of The Six Million Dollar Man? As I recall, it was a
fake product even there.

